# Bone on ribeye



## dirtsailor2003 (May 15, 2017)

Safeway ha d a good deal on Bone on ribeye steaks, $5.99/pound normally $9.99. They were a deceant thickness so I bought a 3 pack. Seasoned with salt, pepper, garlic and a pat of Tillamook butter. Vac packed them last Friday and had planned on cooking them during the weekend but I ha forgot about all the Mother's Day festivities we had going on both days. 

Today at lunch I put them in the Aniova Cooler at lunch for a five hour soak. 

I will sear them off on the gasser. Not sure what I'll serve as a side yet. Maybe nothing! 

Sorry for the tiny photos. Tapatalk and SMF appear to not be getting along this week. I wish the mobile app here allowed for better photo uploads. 













IMG_5878.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 15, 2017


















IMG_5879.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 15, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 15, 2017)

Hmm, butter didn't do much... sat in one spot.













IMG_5880.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 15, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 18, 2017)

Never posted any sliced shots! Didn't take any. Ribeyes were good. 

With the leftovers I made some steak salad sandwees. Mixed with wasabi Mayo and some chopped up leftover ABT's good stuff! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (May 18, 2017)

Love the looks of them open faced sammies.


----------



## mike5051 (May 18, 2017)

Looks great Case!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I just got that same sous vide device as a b-day/fathers day gift.  I am slowly getting warmed up to trying it out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 18, 2017)

c farmer said:


> :drool:
> 
> 
> Love the looks of them open faced sammies.
> ...



Thank you! The left over ABT is a good mix for this!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 18, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Looks great Case!  :points1:   I just got that same sous vide device as a b-day/fathers day gift.  I am slowly getting warmed up to trying it out. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Mike



Thank you!

I'm still not convinced Sous Vide is the end all to cooking, but it does have its place.


----------

